# Samsung Galaxy S5 discussion thread



## samudragupta (Feb 13, 2014)

With Sammy's S5 round the corner I think this is the right time to kick start any discussions based on "rumors" or facts trolling the internet. So what are you guys expecting from the new flagship model. I am a sammy basher and never liked any of the galaxy series. Having said that i am really excited to see what Sammy is going to showcase. So based on rumors below are highlights of the s5:
- The best part is that Sammy has listened to its customers and is doing away with the " plastic soap shaped" casing and may adorn a steel casing.
- The UI seems to be refreshed and has a flatter appearance based on Tizen OS. However, many sammy bashers might say that the UI has been grasped from ios 7!!
- Chipset: Snapdragon 805, CPU: Quad-core 2.5 GHz Krait 400, 3GB Ram, Android Kitkat 4.4.2. This phone will be an absolute beast
- Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors, 1440 x 2560 pixels, 5.25 inches (~559 ppi pixel density). I'm not a fan of amoled but the numbers here seem to be delicious indicating a gorgeous screen.
- Last but not the least i wont be surprised if the s5 would be dust and water resistant
Now based on the above config I'm certain that the s5 will cost between INR 48,000 - 51,000/-

What say guys are you excited???


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally I'll be able to replace the broken window (actually no window) in my hostel room.

Within two years, Samsung will also come up with a solution for my broken door.

Really excited. Finally something from Samsung which can actually solve problems.


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2014)

I use giant phones as ear warmers in winter. Go Samsung! 

Android in General is so specs driven that I've lost interest in new releases. I only get excited when I see something like Nexus 5 or Oppo N1 (CyanogenMod edition). Smooth experience is what counts. Can Samsung provide that? I'm not too sure.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 14, 2014)

I believe Samsung will stick to their 1080p screen resolution for this one... Its more than enough already... Also, Snapdragon 805 is a little doubtful... It will probably be an updated Snapdragon 800 processor... Also expect them to update the camera to 16 MP, which is overkill for the small sensor...

Lets find out on 24th February...


----------



## Arnab boss (Feb 14, 2014)

samsung sucks a big time..time to focus on lg....it has released so much of galaxy series tht even it is more than the real galaxy...lol

really same specs and features with diff model name.....time to shift to lg...


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 14, 2014)

Arnab boss said:


> samsung sucks a big time..time to focus on lg....it has released so much of galaxy series tht even it is more than the real galaxy...lol
> 
> really same specs and features with diff model name.....time to shift to lg...



Advantage with Samsung is better service centers in India. Also, a larger developer support at XDA. LG makes it very hard to unlock bootloaders and use custom ROMs. Samsung looks away when you are doing it... They don't care as long as they are making money selling their phones...


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2014)

PS: Nothing against Samsung. I like them. Galaxy S2 still going strong.  Shall be three years in a few months.

I just don't like their regression. What we need is well designed and well thought phones like Moto G and HTC One. Instead Samsung chooses to flood the market with phones greater in number than the population of India.


----------



## Krow (Feb 15, 2014)

ico said:


> PS: Nothing against Samsung. I like them. Galaxy S2 still going strong.  Shall be three years in a few months.
> 
> I just don't like their regression. What we need is well designed and well thought phones like Moto G and HTC One. Instead Samsung chooses to flood the market with phones greater in number than the population of India.



One hit is good enough to swallow losses on 30 flops. Anyone remember the Rex series they launched to take on Nokia Asha? It has disappeared from the market completely. Why launch phones that don't stand a chance in the market?

Also, resale value is terrible. Samsung itself reduces the price by 30% around 3 months after launch. What price would you get if you were to sell it after a year or two?


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 15, 2014)

1 drop on the ground and you will have to pay 9k+ for the screen repair.
smartness is in staying away from such high end but delicate phones


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2014)

I will be disappointed if they boost the screen res, full HD on 5" is *way more than enough!* Jeez!
I would like it to be of same dimension of S4, and the main thing, if they don't ditch plastic I am out. S4's build quality is rubbish. And I don't like to put a protective case, but I had to make an exception for S4.
All other hardware specs are just selling points, Quad Core Krait, 3 GB RAM ( I would love this personally), and whatever that hole they put at back and call it 16 mp or 20 mp, I don't care, ultimately it will take average snaps!
And price, I am sure it won't happen, but anything more than 41/42k won't be of my cup of tea. Might wait for price to drop.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 17, 2014)

yes its always better to buy the flagship after 3-4 months... the prices always drops since other flagships are also launched ahead of sammy's. Having said that there will always be buyers when the phone launches


----------



## couponsgrid (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't even think about buying LG, you will later repen on your action, the LG mobile phhones are miserable the one i had been using from past few months is biggest blunder of my life.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 17, 2014)

anikkket said:


> 1 drop on the ground and you will have to pay 9k+ for the screen repair.
> smartness is in staying away from such high end but delicate phones



Isnt the case with any current gen phones?? A drop will cost you good and these smartphones arent for people who like to throw the mobile from a distance.

PS:: I know you meant accidental drops. But a drop is still a drop and the consequences are there to be taken care of.

- - - Updated - - -



couponsgrid said:


> Don't even think about buying LG, you will later repen on your action, the LG mobile phhones are miserable the one i had been using from past few months is biggest blunder of my life.



And what LG phone are you using?


----------



## srkmish (Feb 17, 2014)

Meh. I will wait for S10 with 7225 ppi, 16000 mah battery, Android 8.4.1, Snapdragon 1202 32 core and 64 GB Ram


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

couponsgrid said:


> Don't even think about buying LG, you will later repen on your action, the LG mobile phhones are miserable the one i had been using from past few months is biggest blunder of my life.



And exactly which LG phone would that be?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Meh. I will wait for S10 with 7225 ppi, 16000 mah battery, Android 8.4.1, Snapdragon 1202 32 core and 64 GB Ram



I have no idea what manufacturers are thinking, 2160p is hard to drive for even desktop gpus, games will suffer a lot with that, not to mention the human eye cannot resolve at those ppi levels, even lg is doing it, where does this end?


----------



## srkmish (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> I have no idea what manufacturers are thinking, 2160p is hard to drive for even desktop gpus, games will suffer a lot with that, not to mention the human eye cannot resolve at those ppi levels, even lg is doing it, where does this end?



Correct. Actually i myself think 220 ppi is enough as i have an Ainol Venus and text looks sharp to me without eye strain.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 17, 2014)

these are merely number games by all major players nowadays... having said that i think 320ppi is more than sufficient for me atleast...
i have never dropped my htc one x ever since i have had it  Im wondering how the gorilla glass 3 will fare against drops and daily wear and tear...


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> these are merely number games by all major players nowadays... having said that i think 320ppi is more than sufficient for me atleast...
> i have never dropped my htc one x ever since i have had it  Im wondering how the gorilla glass 3 will fare against drops and daily wear and tear...



It will break, gorilla glass is somewhat scratch resistant, but that's all, it'll shatter if you drop it, it will scratch if you put it in a pocket with keys etc, the backside will get scratched no matter what phone you get, gorilla glass is not magic.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 17, 2014)

then why all this stupid gimmick of gorilla glass 2, 3...  these stupid companies and their marketing gimmicks...


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> then why all this stupid gimmick of gorilla glass 2, 3...  these stupid companies and their marketing gimmicks...



Same reason an iphone 5 sells for 60k


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Isnt the case with any current gen phones?? A drop will cost you good and these smartphones arent for people who like to throw the mobile from a distance.


Do you know about Nokia's Lumia line-up? Do you know about hTC devices? Do you know about Sony phones?
Samsung and Apple have a combination of 9 devices of the Top 10 fragile devices.
*blog.gsmarena.com/ipad-mini-and-galaxy-s4-are-most-fragile-devices/


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Do you know about Nokia's Lumia line-up? Do you know about hTC devices? Do you know about Sony phones?
> Samsung and Apple have a combination of 9 devices of the Top 10 fragile devices.
> iPad Mini and Galaxy S4 are the most fragile devices, study shows - GSMArena Blog



I think you should check some drop tests done on the phones u mentioned. Here is the first one for u - HTC One X Drop Test – This One’s Painful To Watch [Video] and one more for you - *phandroid.com/2012/04/19/htc-one-x-drop-test-this-ones-painful-to-watch-video/

Find the rest in google.

PS:: I hope you know what a drop test is.


----------



## kaz (Feb 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> I have no idea what manufacturers are thinking, 2160p is hard to drive for even desktop gpus, games will suffer a lot with that, not to mention the human eye cannot resolve at those ppi levels, even lg is doing it, where does this end?



Until people start running for the phones with highest specs  no matter if they ever gonna utilize those


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 19, 2014)

about rumor about sammy including fingerprint scanner... Damn... what else is left now...


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 24, 2014)

bloody ridiculous!!!!! as expected from Samsh#t... same plastic soap box... man what a let down this is... 
MWC 2014 is the worst of the decade....


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

samudragupta said:


> With Sammy's S5 round the corner I think this is the right time to kick start any discussions based on "rumors" or facts trolling the internet. So what are you guys expecting from the new flagship model. I am a sammy basher and never liked any of the galaxy series. Having said that i am really excited to see what Sammy is going to showcase. So based on rumors below are highlights of the s5:
> - The best part is that Sammy has listened to its customers and is doing away with the " plastic soap shaped" casing and may adorn a steel casing.
> - The UI seems to be refreshed and has a flatter appearance based on Tizen OS. However, many sammy bashers might say that the UI has been grasped from ios 7!!
> - Chipset: Snapdragon 805, CPU: Quad-core 2.5 GHz Krait 400, 3GB Ram, Android Kitkat 4.4.2. This phone will be an absolute beast
> ...



hahaha now that S5 is official reading these questions make me laugh like hell now... 

Actual Device

- Same old Ugly plastic Soap Design
- No Snapdrgon 805
- NO 3 GB ram
- No 2k resolution Screen ( same old 1080P )
- LArge Bezzels
- No Fm Radio
- Lower PPI than S4




P.S --- there are rumors going on that there is a S5 premium version as well which will have all the features as rumored before.. if it turns out that that's the case then forget/disregard anything i said , this comment will self destruct and won't belong to me


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2014)

There will be an S5 and an S5 Premium version. Hmm, for the first time in my life I am thinking Samsung is crazier than Apple 

- - - Updated - - -



rakesh_ic said:


> I think you should check some drop tests done on the phones u mentioned. Here is the first one for u - HTC One X Drop Test – This One’s Painful To Watch [Video] and one more for you - *phandroid.com/2012/04/19/htc-one-x-drop-test-this-ones-painful-to-watch-video/
> 
> Find the rest in google.
> 
> PS:: I hope you know what a drop test is.


Yeah I know what a 'real life' dropping is. And I know that because when I am out every single second I am scared to drop my S4.
If you are in way have some believing that S series' build quality is better than Lumia devices, or hTC One, or some Sony, well you sir then flatter yourself.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 25, 2014)

rish said:


> hahaha now that S5 is official reading these questions make me laugh like hell now...
> 
> Actual Device
> 
> ...



It has Snapdragon 805 (2.5GHz S800)
No 3GB RAM is a disappointment but increase in bezels disappointed the most. Even with waterproofing they should have tried to keep bezels at minimum. 

I expected better design......... 
Both Z2 & S5 have disappointed me. They could have done better. Z2 is no longer a phone, its a phablet. 
I think S4 is better VFM phone than S5, but for me Z1C is the best (due to size)......


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> It has Snapdragon 805 (2.5GHz S800)



No it does not have Snapdragon 805..  Snapdragon 805 Has Adreno 420 GPU and cpu till 2.7 GHz..

This is just a slightly overclocked Snapdragon 800 ( it is called snapdragon 801- same in both Z2 and S5) 
The Gpu is slightly overclocked Adreno330

Everyone was expecting it to have Snapdragon 805 but it came with Snapdragon 800
[/quote]


> No 3GB RAM is a disappointment but increase in bezels disappointed the most. Even with waterproofing they should have tried to keep bezels at minimum.
> 
> I expected better design.........
> Both Z2 & S5 have disappointed me. They could have done better. Z2 is no longer a phone, its a phablet.



No it is not technologically possible right now to have Waterproof phone with thin bezels otherwise Sony would have fixed it long ago.. that is why there phones continue to have Large TOp and Bottom bezels while side bezels are border less.. it's simple choose between slightly larger bezels or drop Waterproof Support.. the tech is still new it will take some time to get it compressed..



> I think S4 is better VFM phone than S5, but for me Z1C is the best (due to size)......



I really like The xperia Z2 , A good refresh of Xperia Z1..


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 25, 2014)

Xperia Z2 is far better in terms of memory, battery, camera, looks and quality, and this time IPS panel full HD display.. wow!


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 25, 2014)

looking at the MWC 2014 i would rather upgrade my one x to lg g2 or z1. Or perhaps just stick to it... Sammy has let down and they yet called it new innovation in the live events...lol what a joke... 
Atleast the z2 is better i agree with you guys...


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 25, 2014)

i really find it funny when people start complaining about sammy phones being "ugly plastic". lolz as if all those classy looking devices don't de-grade and also it's not the plastic which is used for buying grocery.

it's durable, looks good and it's much better to have a phone with removable back-panel then say sony z series which is so "full-proof" that even their engineers in india don't know how to open it. 

And secondly what innovation people want? i mean like a transparent phone or something? S5 has latest specs and how much can you really improve on a "best-selling" device in s3? marginally ofcourse.

And thirdly people going crazy on the "specsheet"............i mean who needs 3gb ram in day-to-day operation? my s3 is working just fine despite having "stone-age" 2012 specs in 2014.

And also samsung is perhaps the only vendor which updates it's flagship even after 2yrs with latest firmware.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah I know what a 'real life' dropping is. And I know that because when I am out every single second I am scared to drop my S4.
> If you are in way have some believing that S series' build quality is better than Lumia devices, or hTC One, or some Sony, well you sir then flatter yourself.



Did I ever mention that S series has better build than the phones you are talking about? You stated that its the S series that are fragile and not the mentioned ones by you. I clearly proved you wrong and now you are trying to put that on me?

So you better backup your statements before making lose comments and you should get more real than just "assuming" things. Just so that you know, I have used S, S3, Note 2, Lumia 920, One X and Xperia. Not just once, but for atleast couple of months. So just keep your "read about" knowledge to yourself.


----------



## snap (Feb 25, 2014)

LegendKiller said:


> i really find it funny when people start complaining about sammy phones being "ugly plastic". lolz as if all those classy looking devices don't de-grade and also it's not the plastic which is used for buying grocery.
> 
> it's durable, looks good and it's much better to have a phone with removable back-panel then say sony z series which is so "full-proof" that even their engineers in india don't know how to open it.
> 
> ...




look ma, a fanboy   and when samsung releases a phone with 4gb people go gaga over it and flaunt it


----------



## RohanM (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I should go For G2 or GS4.. both are good upgrades for my Nexus 4...


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2014)

Love it or hate it but Samsung devices are looking like they have reached its saturation point. Every company has its own time. Samsung ruled the market and is still ruling but now it is the time for the change and may be Sony or LG is the next 1st spot contender.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Did I ever mention that S series has better build than the phones you are talking about? You stated that its the S series that are fragile and not the mentioned ones by you. I clearly proved you wrong and now you are trying to put that on me?
> 
> So you better backup your statements before making lose comments and you should get more real than just "assuming" things. Just so that you know, I have used S, S3, Note 2, Lumia 920, One X and Xperia. Not just once, but for atleast couple of months. So just keep your "read about" knowledge to yourself.


You didn't prove a damn thing, you just stated your opinion.
I didn't try to prove anything, I just attached a GSMArena blog page showing Samsung S4 and Apple iPad are the most fragile devices!
So what the heck are you trying to say again?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Do you know about Nokia's Lumia line-up? Do you know about hTC devices? Do you know about Sony phones?
> Samsung and Apple have a combination of 9 devices of the Top 10 fragile devices.
> iPad Mini and Galaxy S4 are the most fragile devices, study shows - GSMArena Blog





whatthefrak said:


> You didn't prove a damn thing, you just stated your opinion.
> I didn't try to prove anything, I just attached a GSMArena blog page showing Samsung S4 and Apple iPad are the most fragile devices!
> So what the heck are you trying to say again?



Now it goes back to my first post. You were the one questioning my intellect on the builds of the other manufacturers. I said every smart phone is fragile on drops. And I have given you enough content to look at supporting that. You dont look like you do understand what you point at and now I know that its a waste of time as well. So I rest my case


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2014)

Nokia trolls the Samsung Galaxy S5 | Windows Phone Central

*www.wpcentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/large/public/field/image/2014/02/Not_The_Samesung.png


----------



## rish1 (Feb 25, 2014)

LegendKiller said:


> i really find it funny when people start complaining about sammy phones being "ugly plastic". lolz as if all those classy looking devices don't de-grade and also it's not the plastic which is used for buying grocery.
> 
> it's durable, looks good and it's much better to have a phone with removable back-panel then say sony z series which is so "full-proof" that even their engineers in india don't know how to open it.
> 
> ...



Nobody has problems with the plastic phones but the plastic used by Samsung looks always cheap.. look at lumia , xperia , htc they all have sexy designs with high quality plastic.. and even if they use it again and again it does not matter much because all of them look super sexy but samsung design is pathetic (9/10 will agree ) looks like a Soap bar and the worst of all samsung copies the same design in 1000s of models from Galaxy Star,young to Galaxy s duos ,  other companies do not have these many models like samsung so their design still looks great .. this design should have discontinued itself from galaxy S4 .. but they continued it with S5 now what a shame.. 

according to me Galaxy S2 was the best looking samsung device. 

also keep in mind this is not a midranger but a flagship .. if you don't need 3 gb you can buy a phone much cheaper.. a Flagship is supposed to have the very best of everything after all you are paying 700$.. and 2 gb is a standard already now it will feel way very inferior from next year


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I said every smart phone is fragile on drops.


This is VERY WRONG.
I am resting my case too, too much OT anyway


----------



## RohanM (Feb 25, 2014)

*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/14/02/htc-swipe-at-samsung/gsmarena_001.jpg


----------



## sksundram (Feb 25, 2014)

^so true. designwise it is such a disappointment


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 25, 2014)

LegendKiller said:


> i really find it funny when people start complaining about sammy phones being "ugly plastic". lolz as if all those classy looking devices don't de-grade and also it's not the plastic which is used for buying grocery.
> 
> it's durable, looks good and it's much better to have a phone with removable back-panel then say sony z series which is so "full-proof" that even their engineers in india don't know how to open it.
> 
> ...



well then why call it the next flagship and name it s5... if all the specs are just a minor upgrade with the same ugly design they should have just named it s4s - samsung 4 same


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2014)

So let me get this straight, Samsung has always been a pioneer as far as hardware was considered, their design was cr@p from day 1, with every device looking the same, so we have S5:

1. Using the exact same chipset that is about 1 yr old and already running in a dozen or so devices, no new CPU/GPU, or new Exynos, the same RAM as with other krait devices, their goes their hardware advantage.
2. 16MP camera looks nothing interesting, lets see what isocell can do, but other manufacturers like Nokia/LG has already gone past that with OIS, Samsung should have given OIS.
3. The design is ugly at best, they should take a cue from Sony or HTC, nokia was already a master at design, even LG learned some new tricks by slimming the bezel to an absolute minimum.
4.  Fingerprint scanner? Don't want, we had already shared a lot of our personal information with the government, I wouldn't want the USA gov to get my fingerprints as well.
5. A heart rate monitor? Damn it, any person who can operate a heart rate monitor can simply check his pulse and I can bet that it will be a 100 times more accurate than a mobile device(there's a reason why those devices used in hospitals cost huge amounts of money). And if a person has a heart disease I doubt he will get the chance to check his heart rate with a monitor.

So this is a total fail, I always respected the flagship of the galaxy line up because of their hardware, this time they had lost that edge, also another frightening situation, are we reaching a situation when qualcomm will take over the mobile soc business?


----------



## Superayush (Feb 25, 2014)

tkin said:


> So let me get this straight, Samsung has always been a pioneer as far as hardware was considered, their design was cr@p from day 1, with every device looking the same, so we have S5:
> 
> 1. Using the exact same chipset that is about 1 yr old and already running in a dozen or so devices, no new CPU/GPU, or new Exynos, the same RAM as with other krait devices, their goes their hardware advantage.
> 2. 16MP camera looks nothing interesting, lets see what isocell can do, but other manufacturers like Nokia/LG has already gone past that with OIS, Samsung should have given OIS.
> ...




This time xperia Z2 has the edge


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

BTW here are some comparisons from mobiles released lat year:

Against G2: Samsung Galaxy S5 vs. LG G2 - GSMArena.com
Against Z1: Samsung Galaxy S5 vs. Sony Xperia Z1 - GSMArena.com

And this one takes the cake:
Against Z2: Samsung Galaxy S5 vs. Sony Xperia Z2 - GSMArena.com

So where is the improvement?


----------



## sumit05 (Feb 26, 2014)

Samesung


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone considered the fact that what will be the amount of internal storage a user is going to get since I remembered s4 has only 9gb at the time of launch and now after this much features in s5 I guess it would be half or less than that.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Has anyone considered the fact that what will be the amount of internal storage a user is going to get since I remembered s4 has only 9gb at the time of launch and now after this much features in s5 I guess it would be half or less than that.


Yes, you are right. Wanam tweeted this yesterday,
*twitter.com/WanamXda/status/438412056862396416


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yes, you are right. Wanam tweeted this yesterday,
> *twitter.com/WanamXda/status/438412056862396416


Yeah exactly this is what I was also wondering.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Metal-clad Galaxy S5 with better specs said to arrive in May as part of a 'luxury' F line by Samsung*

Rumors that the Galaxy S5, which Samsung just announced, won't be the last flagship from the company this season, are circulating like bees around honey today. The eventual metal-clad S5 Premium version is speculated to arrive in two months, after the HTC One 2 gets announced, and be part of a new high-end line of Samsung.

If your head is already spinning here, so is ours, so let's put the rumors in perspective. We've been hearing about Samsung's eventual "luxury" flagship series for a while now, as far back as last summer. This was the source of many tips that Samsung will have two versions of the S5, and even of the Note 4 later this year. For the Galaxy S5, there were even separate specs sheets, and benchmarks backing them, leaked - one was the version with 1080p display and Snapdragon 801 that was just announced, and the other handset was sporting a new Exynos chipset, and a larger, 1440p Quad HD screen.

Today the Korean media is abuzz with reports, allegedly from Samsung execs during closed-door MWC meetings, that the Koreans are going to spice it up with a premium portfolio of flagships, dubbed Project F indeed, and the souped-up S5 will be its first member. The chassis of this one is said to be with premium metallic materials, the Quad HD screen and Exynos processor are bandied about, and even the camera is said to sport optical image stabilization, unlike the one on the "regular" S5. The issue has been procuring those rare parts for the tens of millions of units each Samsung flagship moves, so the company apparently decided to slap them together into a pricier, more exclusive version, that won't sell as many pieces.

Couple these reports with the renowned tipsters Eldar Murtazin and Ricciolo, who both tweet that the "Prime" or "Luxury" S5 is still in play, and we might start thinking that where there's smoke, there's fire. Provided that Samsung decides to go ahead with those alleged plans in any way, that is. Ricciolo even says that Samsung will wait for the announcement of the HTC One 2 flagship next month, and will have the last word for the season with a metallic S5, stuffed with top-shelf components.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, we all know that, at least that's what the media is saying anyway.
But that's even more disgusting. S5 is the top end Samsung at this moment right, the pricing is not yet mentioned by Samsung, but we all can guess something around ₹ 42-43k. And then if that bloody 'F' line comes up, be it metal and all, what will it be it's price? Above 52k or what?
This strategy is even worse than Apple! Ridiculous!


----------



## rish1 (Feb 27, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah, we all know that, at least that's what the media is saying anyway.
> But that's even more disgusting. S5 is the top end Samsung at this moment right, the pricing is not yet mentioned by Samsung, but we all can guess something around ₹ 42-43k. And then if that bloody 'F' line comes up, be it metal and all, what will it be it's price? Above 52k or what?
> This strategy is even worse than Apple! Ridiculous!



not only that think how bad a customer who is non tech savvy feel( majjority are ) when he realizes that the phone he bought thinking it is the latest and best mobile which has been super hyped  just 1 month ago is already outdated and there is already a newer model available


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

rish said:


> not only that think how bad a customer who is non tech savvy feel( majjority are ) when he realizes that the phone he bought thinking it is the latest and best mobile which has been super hyped  just 1 month ago is already outdated and there is already a newer model available



They have been doing this since the release of first galaxy series phones. Nothing new. But this time they are releasing two versions with same name but different price tags. Ofcourse there are bundled improvements which would have been ideal on the announced S5 itself.


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my opinion


----------



## Flash (Feb 27, 2014)

*www.theinquirer.net/IMG/503/283503/goophone-s5-540x334.jpg

That's not Galaxy S5.. its Goophone S5.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 28, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> They have been doing this since the release of first galaxy series phones. Nothing new. But this time they are releasing two versions with same name but different price tags. Ofcourse there are bundled improvements which would have been ideal on the announced S5 itself.



the premium version will be out in may not now..
earlier they still had 6 months gap between refreshing .. this time it will be 1 or 2 months


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 28, 2014)

> according to me Galaxy S2 was the best looking samsung device.


Agreed, in fact the best looking Samsung phone since Samsung True-i, world's first 65k color display phone

- - - Updated - - -

For once, i wish Samsung copies the LUMIA series design. As for the extra bezels for waterproofing, i think Sony is make a headway with the Xperia Z2 not increasing in width despite the bigger screen (okay 0.1 inch is no biggie but at least its something XD )


----------



## Deadman (Mar 2, 2014)

Same old cheap aesthetics for every phone. Are they out of ideas? Let me tell you i own a s4 still many of my non tech savvy friends mistake it for s3, note or some random cheap phone. 
For now besides htc there are many other alternatives and with the upcoming large screen phones i don't want to upgrade until my phone becomes completely outdated. 
One thing good about Samsung is that it is easy to mess with the firmware.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the premium version confirmed? Or just a rumor?

- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> This is my opinion


I have one question about this part:


> Camera - WOW!
> Galaxy S5 rocks at this frontier, features 16MP ISOCELL camera which is definitely sharper than Note 3 and S4's 13MP camera. Snappers won't disappoint with this supreme camera performence. Auto-focus is now more faster with taking mere 0.3 seconds to get vivid click. It also have additional features such as Drama Shot, Eraser Mode and Best Face mode.


Afaik, the benchmarks are not out yet. So how can you be so sure that the camera is that good?


----------



## rish1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Ho ho ho Samsung Santa is coming .. If you ever thought galaxy s5 at 51000 was expensive samsung Santa is here to prove you wrong.. 

no he won't give you a a huge discount on s5 but will introduce a Premium Version of S5 with 2k display which can cost you approx 80,000 Rs 

Get ready for a new invention - A soap Made of metal 

*www.gsmarena.com/a_bunch_of_samsung_devices_go_to_india_for_testing-news-8326.php


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoever said the word 'mothersucker' first is a genius 

80k. Mothersucker.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 21, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Whoever said the word 'mothersucker' first is a genius
> 
> 80k. Mothersucker.



well the import price is 78,094  but it is showing coming from united states so that must have inflated it a lot .. but in any case if they are to launch a premium version sure they can't price it at 55k otherwise who will buy S5 at 51k ?.. they'll likely go 60-65k 

well who said india is a poor country ?


----------



## Don_1 (Apr 21, 2014)

well, htc has priced m8 at 49,900 and thereby conceding the corner to s5. while many complaint about it being plastic , i say that is the only thing one can criticize s-series for.

this so called "plastic" design provides great advantages above it's rivals who have uni-body designs. and millions of samsung buyers over these years cannot be wrong....


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2014)

Don_1 said:


> well, htc has priced m8 at 49,900 and thereby conceding the corner to s5. while many complaint about it being plastic , i say that is the only thing one can criticize s-series for.
> 
> this so called "plastic" design provides great advantages above it's rivals who have uni-body designs. and millions of samsung buyers over these years cannot be wrong....


LOL. What's exactly the advantage of plastic over metal, something like M8's aluminium?

You high?


----------



## rish1 (Apr 22, 2014)

After yesterday's HTC One launch Samsung has introduced a price cut on s5 and now it is available for Rs 46,450

this is good news as it will push sony to launch Z2 for not more than 45k

but sony's fked up pricing with M2 dual.. hope they don't do the same with z2

i don't think they will challenge samsung so a 44990 Price estimate would be great


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 22, 2014)

rish said:


> After yesterday's HTC One launch Samsung has introduced a price cut on s5 and now it is available for Rs 46,450
> 
> this is good news as it will push sony to launch Z2 for not more than 45k
> 
> ...



Considering M2 Dual's price, Z2 looks to be at around 50k......... Until now Sony's pricing was good compared to Samsung & LG (HTC was over priced from begining, but now its realising its mistake it seems)

People will prefer Grand 2 over M2

Still I think within 2 months S5's price may come down to 40k or even less


----------



## rish1 (Apr 22, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Considering M2 Dual's price, Z2 looks to be at around 50k......... Until now Sony's pricing was good compared to Samsung & LG (HTC was over priced from begining, but now its realising its mistake it seems)
> 
> People will prefer Grand 2 over M2



if you add 1k more your can get a brilliant T2 ultra from sony itself , and now Htc 816 pricing is already great..

yeah i know that's what i mentioned in the other thread as well.. 

the guy who set's the MRP needs to be fired as the actual sales prices are very different for sony

Xperia E1 - launched at mrp 10,000 it is available for 7000-7500 such a big difference

Xperia T2 ultra - launched at 26,000 Mrp available for 23000 

same way i believe M2 dual will be available for Rs 18000

why do they give such high MRP and create negativity when their actual prices are quite different is beyond me..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Still I think within 2 months S5's price may come down to 40k or even less


It will. It is already available for 41k under that Citi Bank cash back offer, so after two months I'm quite confident that S5 will be 40k, if not less.

About Z2, Sony will release it for somewhere around 49k. I see how long will I have to wait to get it for something like 38/39k


----------



## $hadow (Apr 22, 2014)

S5 already available for 44k locally.


----------



## Don_1 (Apr 25, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> LOL. What's exactly the advantage of plastic over metal, something like M8's aluminium?
> 
> You high?



lolz for someone who wants to change s4 because of "vibration" levels, i am not that high

Aluminium and glass covers offer great looks and carry a impression of durability but where they lack is usability and repair ability.

Not long ago one member reported how his z's backpanel couldn't get repaired as CC here doesn't know how to open the glass cover at the back. and he was offered 20,000 cash back on new piece.

Plastic cover here is removable, replaceable at any samsung outlet, you can change the battery, whole body itself because of being plastic is light-weight and durable.......no chance of backpanel breaking.

Got the point?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

Instead of paying 50k for a plastic body, I'll rather buy a Lg g2 or save some money buying "oneplus one"


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

Don_1 said:


> lolz for someone who wants to change s4 because of "vibration" levels, i am not that high


Really? I'm not the only one who felt the vibration low. Besides I'm not 15 or a college kid who uses a phone for show off 



Don_1 said:


> Got the point?


No, nor I will. You didn't make any, rather you can't make any. Maybe your plastic Samsung needs repair ability, and maybe your phone spends more time in CC


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 26, 2014)

Xperia Z2 to be around 48k

So all 3 flagships are priced almost same

*i.imgur.com/SvBelL9.jpg


----------



## rish1 (Apr 26, 2014)

i think its great price..  48k will be mrp i guess.. so 46k street price same as S5 .. 44k online price same as S5 nice..


----------



## srkmish (Apr 26, 2014)

Not to mention samsung are the ugliest of all phones. Xperia designs exude class and craftmanship.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

If they really launch it at that price it's gonna be a massive hit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2014)

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/s...w-that-renders-the-camera-useless-222561.html



> According to The Verge, users of S5 are seeing a “camera failure” error pop up randomly. The flaw emerged when users started complaining on various forums about the camera flaw. As of now there is no confirmation of the reason behind this issue and whether it is a software bug or some hardware issue, but a Samsung spokesperson told the site, “We have learned that a limited number of Galaxy S5 devices may have an issue that causes ‘Camera Failure’ pop-up error message.”
> 
> The flaw simply disables the camera hardware permanently and the only option with the user is to get the handset replaced.  Service provider Verizon Wireless, whose S5 model is one of those affect, has tweeted about the flaw.
> 
> The Verge claims that Samsung has started a helpline number for aggrieved users for help in getting their handset replaced under Samsung’s warranty. Another option for the users is that they can swap their smartphone with their respective carriers.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/s...w-that-renders-the-camera-useless-222561.html



nothing like seeing a flagship device failing royally..


----------



## Deadman (Apr 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/s...w-that-renders-the-camera-useless-222561.html



Quality has always been Samsung's least priority. Last year there was swollen battery issue with s4 which i had also faced. 
Safe bet would be to buy these flagships after 6 months of release to get complete knowledge about all issues.


----------

